# Jefferson: "We don't want Greg Oden..."



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 



> Asked on his regular radio appearance if thoughts of Greg Oden flashed through his head after witnessing that devastating injury, coach Doc Rivers confessed, "The thought crossed my mind."
> 
> Doc was joking. Sort of.
> 
> ...


Kid's on crack. At least he's got a positive attitude.



> "We're trying to win every single game," Green said. "Speaking for myself, I still think we can make the playoffs."


Goodness, they've all been brainwashed.




> You can't lose 'em all? Maybe they can. Final score: Atlanta 82, Boston 76.


In other news:



> If you blatantly lose, the league office will weigh in with severe consequences. That's why nobody ever discusses positioning themselves for the lottery. That's also why a lottery was introduced in the first place, so teams that stopped trying would not automatically be rewarded with the best player in the draft.
> 
> *League officials were irked a couple of weeks ago when Mavericks owner Mark Cuban mused in one of his blogs that the only team in the Atlantic Division that should try to win games is the New York Knicks, because they don't have their first-round pick this June.*
> 
> While you can understand why commissioner David Stern would cringe at such candid analysis from one of his owners, you have to admit Cuban has a point (he usually does).


:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2007/01/25/losing_may_be_answer?mode=PF


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Not sure if this is sad or funny. I am going to go with sad.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

There young guys..They dont wanna Just get on the court to Lose....but c'mon any celtic fan can blantantly see this season is being tanked?? Will it get us the top pick? maybe? We will probably see pierce with that boot on the rest of the year Oden, Durant, B.Wright, Noah, Horford, Jianlian, J.Wright, anyone of those guys if we do drat one of them would be good in celtics green


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Too bad they won't want to show at least some competence either. Oden is already twice as good as Perk and he's in college.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

"We don't need Oden"... excuse me?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Some Hawks fans think the Celts looked like they were tanking...

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=335348


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> "We don't need Oden"... excuse me?


No, no, he said "We don't _want_ Oden."

Then he said "We don't _need_ a big man."

Al's a confused kid.



Donut said:


> Too bad they won't want to show at least some competence either. Oden is already twice as good as *anyone on the Celtics apart from Pierce* and he's in college.


Fixed.



EDIT: Strike feature not working?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Some Hawks fans think the Celts looked like they were tanking...
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=335348


There's no question in general it looks like a tank job in Boston...I don't think Pierce's injury is as bad as being claimed for example.

But in no way do I think guys are actually throwing games.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

what the hell are they suppose to say???

uhh, we want oden, we should tank the whole season, paul shouldnt come back for the rest of the season, no we shouldnt make the playoffs...

obviously they have to portray a certain amount of positive attitude and confidence to the public.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

They should say getting Greg Oden would be nice, but they're out there with an attitude of trying to win every game. It's not brain surgery.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

That was a good article by MacMullan.

Al, Gerald, and the other kids are still talking like that because they have to. If they say they're packing it in, that's bad for the Celtics image and revenue, reinforces the perception of NBA players are just collecting checks, and bad for the league overall.

Also, if any of them get traded, or hit free agency after having a good season this year, that means more money for them. So really it just makes sense to play hard unless you're locked up long term.

Cuban is right, he's just the only guy who will say it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> what the hell are they suppose to say???
> 
> uhh, we want oden, we should tank the whole season, paul shouldnt come back for the rest of the season, no we shouldnt make the playoffs...
> 
> obviously they have to portray a certain amount of positive attitude and confidence to the public.


What should they say?

"That's something that's out of my hands. This season is still not over and we're not giving up."

"We just have to do our best until Paul comes back."

"Playoffs are still a posibility until we're mathematically eliminated."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess that bump on the head at the end of the first half affected Jefferson more than appeared at first glance.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't know how he can say we don't need a big man. Every big man we have has been injured this season, including Al. Also, as much as Al likes the guys he plays with, they're still not potential franchise players. He has to think of the team, and most likely, he will get along with whomever we draft anyway.

I don't think this team is losing games on purpose. I just don't think they have what it takes to win games late in the fourth quarter. They have no proven go to guys out there. I think Delonte is probably their most clutch player, and he's still not that clutch. We also don't have clutch defenders. They're all capable of playing well for 3 1/2 quarters, but they're not mature enough to close out games. Even with Paul, they still have trouble, so you can imagine how hard it is without him.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Agreed mrsister. Although it's probably a safe bet that if we had a team with a legit shot to go deep - or even get in - the playoffs, Pierce would be lacing up his sneaks. But agreed the guys who are on the floor are not losing on purpose, just losing.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I agree that management is being overly cautious with Pierce and Wally. But who knows, maybe their injuries are more serious than we think. I do think that Paul would rather not sit out the rest of the season watching the Celtics lose. Paul is a competitor and wants to be out on the court. He certainly doesn't want to get rusty. But then again, the opportunity to play with another potential star might be appealing to him.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

First, anyone NOT wanting Oden is just crazy. Jefferson's insecurities are showing.
No youngsters, NOOOOO, don't drink the Doc Kool Aid...

No way are all our young guys out there tanking games at least not on purpose.

Lotterywise, Oden or Noah would be amazing.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

The problem is Atlanta, Charlotte, Philly, and Memphis aren't helping. It's doubtful that Pierce and Wally are out for the rest of the season. They won't get us into the playoffs, but they may get us out of serious lottery contention.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Noah is going to be an above-average center. Not a smart top five pick in this draft.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Woooowwwwwwww.....that's something.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

If the C's draft Noah I will become a 'Cats fan. No lie. Jokim Noah is the biggest joke in the NCAA. Soft.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i agree...if we lose this entire season and end up with joakim noah i will never watch the celtics again...noah is the upcoming drafts version of rafael araujo...hes gonna be taken high but he wont do a damn thing in the nba...he migh tbe better than araujo in that he wont be out of the league in 3 years but he wont do anything significant in the nba


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Noah is a good interior defender, though he needs to gain weight. He'll be a good shot-blocker and he'll pull down rebounds, but honestly, I'd rather have Sean Williams in the second than Noah in the top five. Celtics _must_ take Spencer Hawes, Chase Budinger, or Brandan Wright if they don't end up with a top two selection.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

budinger??? the last thing we need is another wingman...id be happy with wright or hawes or even jaianlin the guy from china if our pick endus up being even lower than expected...no more wingmen


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> budinger??? the last thing we need is another wingman...id be happy with wright or hawes or even jaianlin the guy from china if our pick endus up being even lower than expected...no more wingmen


Julian Wright doesn't have a jump shot. He's a poor man's Josh Smith and not what the Celtics need. I mean, he's a career fourth option at full potential. He plays good defense, blocks some shots, rebounds very well, but his scoring ability isn't what I want in this draft. He's not what the Celtics need. I'd rather have someone to relieve Paul Pierce of carrying the offense once and a while. I prefer his Kansas teammate, Brandon Rush, over Wright.

Budinger; however, is a very talented freshman that shoots a *ridiculous *eFG% of 65.8%, which is like 18% higher than the NBA league average. He has at least a 35 inch vertical and is among the most athletic players in the draft. He's scary good and will be the perfect sixth man for the Celtics until Wally is gone.

Hawes is good. He has a lot of post moves. I haven't seen him play much, but he's good. I've never seen Yi play, so I won't comment on him, but whichever team drafts him will make a lot of money from Chinese exposure, especially if he goes to Golden State.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

my fault...i meant brandan wright from unc...hes beastly in the paint


buddinger, while what you say might be true, would be great if we got rid of at least 2 of our other swingmen in a trade for a vet...with our cuerrent team i just dont see time for him, green, allen, delonte etc...sure he may be a great player but do we have a need for him?? i think not


Yi Jianlian

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxOTfZg2wjU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxOTfZg2wjU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


a 7 footer who can one-dribble drive from the perimiter or play in the post...i havent seen full games of him but there are many highlight reels on the web...judging from just them he looks like he can play


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Budinger will play small forward. He is a tall 6'7" and will add some muscle to his stature.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Noah is a good interior defender, though he needs to gain weight. He'll be a good shot-blocker and he'll pull down rebounds, but honestly, I'd rather have Sean Williams in the second than Noah in the top five. Celtics _must_ take Spencer Hawes, Chase Budinger, or Brandan Wright if they don't end up with a top two selection.


Would that be the Sean Williams from BC that just got booted off the team? See link: http://www.thetranscript.com/sports/ci_5038355
He might be available sooner than later. 

I stand by Noah if we couldn't get Oden. I think he's the kind of player that sparks the rest of the team. But he is a 4, not a 5. 
I'm still not convinced Oden jumps this year, although the odds are good. I just read an espn interview that at least makes him sound undecided due to the injury.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I know Sean Williams was removed from the Eagles. If he remained with the team and didn't mess up like he has the past two years, he would be a lottery selection, easily. He's in the high second round because of his problems, not because of a lack of talent.

Hawes will be better than Noah, I think. Noah's teammate, Al Horford, will be better too, in my opinion, but Horford isn't a good fit with our current Al.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Yi Jianlian
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxOTfZg2wjU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxOTfZg2wjU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> a 7 footer who can one-dribble drive from the perimiter or play in the post...i havent seen full games of him but there are many highlight reels on the web...judging from just them he looks like he can play


Wow. I like Yi a lot, if he can rebound well, then as far as I'm concerned he should be at or near the top of the Celtics draft board. He doesn't need to be as good or better than Yao Ming, even if he's in the same neighborhood, he's an upgrade.


----------

